# super rare case!



## techker (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys i have this super rare bug and nobody can help me up to now..

tried to flash my device with recent root and the device boots to recovery and stays in recovery

error message

can't access to 'system/csc/KOR/system

and the power button does not act like OK anymore..so i cant do anything at all...and pc won't recognize it ..

Telus fascinate 2.3.4 DarkyROM 10.2.2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Odin back to stock. You should be able to get into download mode to do so.


----------



## techker (Sep 26, 2011)

nope i wish i can't get to that download mode..but the device does not pass recovery..i can't press ok to reboot cause there is no more ok..it's like if it was a diffrent phone..


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You don't go through recovery. Pull the battery, hold volume down, plug the phone into the computer. That should put it in download mode.


----------



## techker (Sep 26, 2011)

no it does not..it's like if it didnt finish installing it..

galxy psplash screen the recovery

---copying media files--
successfuly copied files
...

appling multi-CSC...
installing csc..
ca't access to..

there has to be a way to locate the files it is tryeng to copy..

can i access the phone in cmd?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to get it into download mode and flash a stock Odin image with repartition. If it will try to boot, it should be able to be put into download mode.


----------



## techker (Sep 26, 2011)

no its dead..restarts to recovery direct.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you tried the capacitive buttons in recovery to see if they're working?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you just have a csc issue, you can possibly just flash the correct csc, but again, you'd need to be able to put it into download mode.

Also, see if you have adb access in recovery. If so, you should be able to fix it that way as well.


----------



## techker (Sep 26, 2011)

ya tried adb shell but says no device found..i can hear the pc notification when i plug it but it does not reconize the drivers or the phone since it is not fully booted or in download mode..


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Then I don't know. Sorry. Good luck.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe try using a USB jig? http://www.amazon.com/SainSmart-Dongle-Samsung-Captivate-Vibrant/dp/B0053H73JQ


----------

